
Ask HN: Which books did you download from the Springer Bonanza? - jacquesm
For a much too short time Springer allowed the free download of a large chunk of their catalog. I downloaded &quot;Impact of Information Society Research in the Global South&quot; and &quot;Intertwingled&quot; (A book about Ted Nelson).<p>What did you get out of this surprise gift?<p>(email in my profile ;) )
======
lovelearning
Oh damn! I didn't realize they're not available any more. Just went and
checked, and yes, the two I got yesterday are no longer free.

Wondering now if it was just a misconfiguration on their part, and did I do
something illegal by downloading.

Btw, I got "All of Statistics" and "Programming Challenges" by Skiena. Both
were HN recommendations (thanks HN!)

------
sitkack
Much, very much. Sadly no books with "linear algebra" in the title were
available.

    
    
        $ find . -name '*.pdf' | grep -i '%3' | wc -l
             399
    

But more sadly, books which I wanted to send to everyone in the world are no
longer free. :*(

~~~
jacquesm
You lucky man!

~~~
sitkack
Almost all Springer books can be found in the right places.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, but this was as far as I could see legal. And the 'right places' may very
well not be.

------
itg
All Of Statistics by Wasserman

